# Maternity Pay 2010



## bunnyhop

We are waiting atm for ttc basically because is 2007 they brought in 9 months mat pay and said in 2010 they will be bringing in 12 months. Does anyone know if this will or wont happen? I would like 12 months with baby and it only means i have to wait another month before we start ttc but 'if' i knew that the 12 months wasnt going to happen id start trying now.

I dont supose anyone has any info on this? x


----------



## Hobnob

I'd like to know the answer to this too, I've tried looking online and don't seem to be able to find much info.


----------



## booflebump

I dont know either hun, would be fab if it was true though! xxx


----------



## booflebump

I found this

https://www.lge.gov.uk/lge/core/page.do?pageId=119649#contents-3

So it could be happening xxx


----------



## bunnyhop

Excellent!! Thats the 1st time ive seen it say 'it will' be extended! Only another 3 weeks to go before the dates till fall right! Im so broody now but that week keep me going to hold out for the next few weeks before ttc thanks hunny xx


----------



## Hobnob

booflebump said:


> I found this
> 
> https://www.lge.gov.uk/lge/core/page.do?pageId=119649#contents-3
> 
> So it could be happening xxx

Thanks for that Boofle!


----------



## Kiwichick17

I believe that the Work and Families Act 2006 means that they have to extend to 52 weeks SMP by the end of the current parliament. The next election must be held before June 2010 and the majority of employment legislation gets implemented in April or October each year. Therefore it's now expected that the change will be from 5/6 April 2010.

You can also check the HMRC website: https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/statutory-notices/paternity-leave-pay.htm


----------



## Pops

My Mum printed me off a load of Maternity stuff from her work so that I had it (she is an area manager so needs to deal with a lot of it) and knows that my work probably wouldnt be so quick to come forward with the info.

It's great :)

xxx


----------



## amylk87

ooh thats good because we're WTT, hoping to TTC in 2010.


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi girls!
We have 52 weeks now in Canada. You get it as part of unemployment insurance and you have to have worked a certain number of hours as an employee to qualify. While it's definitely not money I'd want to do without, it definitely would not have been enough on its own to cover our mat year. I am a big fan of a financial advisor named Gail Vaz-Oxlade. She gave a really good strategy for saving for mat leave year that my husband and I followed. I am including a link to her blogsite with that article. The strategy is in the second half. It really helped us, so it might be of interest to you guys. Especially as you are still in the WTT and TTC stages, you'll be in a sweet spot for your baby year if you implemented some of her strategies now.
Anyway, just something to check out if you feel like:
https://gailvazoxlade.com/blog/archives/138#comments


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Thats fab news but how does it work if you have your baby before the law comes in i.e baby is due Jan 2010 - does it count me out ???? our can I just extend it ???


----------



## bunnyhop

Unfortunatly it will be babies due dates after the 5th April x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thats pants lol


----------



## bunnyg82

Yep, it's looking pretty certain. One of the reasons we thought Sept would be a good time to start trying among others, is that we're pretty much guaranteed that our baby will be born later than April 10. However, if it doesn't go ahead, we won't be putting it off any longer! x


----------



## Pinkgirl

great info girls
x


----------



## lozzy21

Hopefully it might change again by 2012


----------



## Cinnamon

Does anyone know what it's like in Spain?? 2500&#8364;?? How much time do we get off? xxxx


----------



## Elphaba

That's good info to know! I'm currently out of work so even if I get a job really soon, I'm unlikely to have been in it long enough to benefit from an enhanced maternity package (unless TTC takes years rather than months). So knowing this about SMP is helpful.


----------



## BootsDingo

I have been keeping an eye on this for a couple for years now and just note what they say on the HMRC website as shown in another post. 

They are very clearly not committing that they will start giving 52 wks SMP in April 2010, and bear in mind that they were supposed to start this in 08, then it was postponed to Apr 09, then Oct 09 and now Apr 10.

From what I have read, because of the economic climate, they are concerned that the cost implications to small businesses would be too much at the moment and so are unlikely to implement it before a big change in the countries finances. I don't know how this fits in with their Families Act and having an election before June 10 - but if I was you, I woudln't keep waiting to get going as this 52 weeks SMP might not actually ever come about!


----------



## Hobnob

BootsDingo said:


> I have been keeping an eye on this for a couple for years now and just note what they say on the HMRC website as shown in another post.
> 
> They are very clearly not committing that they will start giving 52 wks SMP in April 2010, and bear in mind that they were supposed to start this in 08, then it was postponed to Apr 09, then Oct 09 and now Apr 10.
> 
> From what I have read, because of the economic climate, they are concerned that the cost implications to small businesses would be too much at the moment and so are unlikely to implement it before a big change in the countries finances. I don't know how this fits in with their Families Act and having an election before June 10 - but if I was you, I woudln't keep waiting to get going as this 52 weeks SMP might not actually ever come about!

Thanks for this, it we're not waiting to TTC because of this, it would have been fab if it did come in, but I don't believe a word of what polititians say tbh, they all promise the earth and deliver naff all!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey Girls,
I know I get told off for being political, but this is on the hit list for the tories so when we have the general election (which has to be before Mid-next year) if they get in this will certainly not happen.


----------



## Elhaym

I've also read a briefing at maternityaction.org.uk stating that the lab government isn't likely to honour the SMP extension any more, due to the increased cost to businesses (especially small businesses) during the recession.

It's here if anyone is interested:

https://www.maternityaction.org.uk/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/smpbriefingmay09.pdf (pdf file)

Of course this isn't anything official from the govt, but I wouldn't be surprised if the extension to 52 weeks is just quietly forgotten about. :(


----------



## amyclaire

lozzy21 said:


> Hopefully it might change again by 2012

ha agreed :D xxx lets hope they dont take it back tho!!


----------



## amyclaire

also --

April &#8211; Additional paternity leave 
The government intends to introduce additional paternity leave (APL) before the end of this parliament, but no earlier than April 2010. APL will allow fathers and partners of those giving birth or adopting a child to share the maternity or adoption leave and pay if the mother or adopter returns to work early. For further details see LGE's work and families page.

so if we are kind.. :p
our ohs can have a lil bit longer as well!! :D

:happydance: xxx


----------



## smartiepants

.


----------



## Kiwichick17

The latest stuff looks to indicate that Lord Mandelson is trying to avoid the extension by Harriet Harmon is trying to push it through.

I think the argument about the cost to businesses is a bit misleading - the extra 13 weeks would be paid at £123.06 (with tax and NI costs to the company on top) but even large companies can reclaim 92% of the cost. So probably only costing a few hundred pounds extra in total!


----------



## amyclaire

this is all getting wayy too complicated :(
cutting to the chase - who do we vote 4 if we want this to happen?! :pxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

The way it works with me right now is I am entitled to take 52 weeks off maternity but as it works with pay I get the first 8 weeks full pay, the next 18 weeks (thats up to 6 months off) 1/2 pay with SMP so 90% of my wage then the following 13 weeks (up to 9 months) as SMP so £113 per week. if I wanted the final 13 weeks to take me to a year it would be unpaid.

I hope they are bringing in new changes but somehow I wont be holding my breath. But you never know! Fingers crossed!

Emma.xx


----------



## bunnyg82

I have never really thought it would happen when I saw it, just quietly hoping it would!! We will just have to wait and see x


----------



## mun to 3 kids

smp leave has changed and i sure it is £123. something a wek xx


----------



## Rhiana79

elmaxie said:


> Hey!
> 
> The way it works with me right now is I am entitled to take 52 weeks off maternity but as it works with pay I get the first 8 weeks full pay, the next 18 weeks (thats up to 6 months off) 1/2 pay with SMP so 90% of my wage then the following 13 weeks (up to 9 months) as SMP so £113 per week. if I wanted the final 13 weeks to take me to a year it would be unpaid.
> 
> I hope they are bringing in new changes but somehow I wont be holding my breath. But you never know! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Emma.xx


That's how it is for me as well.


----------



## Drazic<3

amyclaire said:


> this is all getting wayy too complicated :(
> cutting to the chase - who do we vote 4 if we want this to happen?! :pxxxx

The most maternity/paternity rights have been brought in under Labour, not to mention nursury funding and surestart centres so, if maybe not for this but to protect those, then vote Labour. Many of these are on the tories 10% hitlist if they get in power. 

At the end of the day, we are in a global recession. What there was the money to do a few months ago might not be possible right now, but it will be again. I can be certain the tories won't action something like this, unless it's for married mothers over 30. :grr:


----------



## K1nS

That would be great! Thanks for making this thread because I didn't even know this was being thought about lol


----------



## Elhaym

The Lib Dems have very generous proposals - 19 months parental leave which can be shared between partners, then up to 20 hours of free childcare/education a week from 18 months of age. No 2-year gap like there is now. Of course, what politicians propose and what they actually do aren't always the same. :D

Not that it matters as we'll probably have a Tory govt this time next year anyway.


----------



## beccad

Aren't you allowed up to 12 months off now with the additional maternity leave? It's just unpaid I think? 13 months by the time you add on holiday! I don't see how the new proposals are any different, unless you get SMP for longer?

Sorry - very tired and can't read straight :lol:


----------



## Hobnob

beccad said:


> Aren't you allowed up to 12 months off now with the additional maternity leave? It's just unpaid I think? 13 months by the time you add on holiday! I don't see how the new proposals are any different, unless you get SMP for longer?
> 
> Sorry - very tired and can't read straight :lol:

Yep, you can have 12 months at the mo, 9 months paid and 3 months unpaid. The current government were talking about bringing in 12 months paid mat leave, but the date keeps getting put back for when it'll begin.


----------

